# Apprentice



## sphilly (Jul 15, 2011)

Im tryin to join my Local IBEW and They told me they want me to wait until the Aug Board Interview instead of doing the one in July. Their interviews are the 3rd Wed of every month. Why do they want me to wait until Aug to interview? My answer wont change cause its the truth. Is it more about them then me. Why I have to wait 5 Weeks to interview?

How Long will it take me to get to work after I pass my board interview?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sphilly said:


> Im tryin to join my Local IBEW and They told me they want me to wait until the Aug Board Interview instead of doing the one in July. Their interviews are the 3rd Wed of every month. Why do they want me to wait until Aug to interview? My answer wont change cause its the truth. Is it more about them then me. Why I have to wait 5 Weeks to interview?
> 
> How Long will it take me to get to work after I pass my board interview?


Because the Economy is slow and they probably have a ton of guys applying so just be ready when you get your chance. 


Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


----------



## sphilly (Jul 15, 2011)

The guy did tell me nobody else is eligible for July interview and he dont want to send me by myself. Thats some BS if you ask me. He gave me the interview pamplet to prepare and I can pass this interview in my briefs with no sleep. I did boards all the time in the Military and theirs nothing I have to study. I'm just frustrated hate waisting time.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

sphilly said:


> The guy did tell me nobody else is eligible for July interview and he dont want to send me by myself. Thats some BS if you ask me. He gave me the interview pamplet to prepare and I can pass this interview in my briefs with no sleep. I did boards all the time in the Military and theirs nothing I have to study. I'm just frustrated hate waisting time.


 
This should be moved to the Union section. Just two posts, no introduction, just how you think it is all about you and how smart you are. 

The IBEW is an organization of people who think alike and work together to get what they want. You don't sound like you're ready to give up five years of your life on school and work that may not be there continously. Why would the local schedule one interview and not have a list of competive individuals for their contractors to choose from? Why would they provide a class for one individual? You have military experience, sat for boards for promotion and additional schooling? Then use your brain.


----------



## sphilly (Jul 15, 2011)

rlc3854 said:


> This should be moved to the Union section. Just two posts, no introduction, just how you think it is all about you and how smart you are.
> 
> The IBEW is an organization of people who think alike and work together to get what they want. You don't sound like you're ready to give up five years of your life on school and work that may not be there continously. Why would the local schedule one interview and not have a list of competive individuals for their contractors to choose from? Why would they provide a class for one individual? You have military experience, sat for boards for promotion and additional schooling? Then use your brain.


1 sentence of truth in your whole statement,(The IBEW is an organization of people who think alike and work together to get what they want.) The rest was just assumptions and insults, really though. You should act ur age instead of acting like a teenage blogger. You just wasted 5 min of my life that I cant get back. I know you read where I said I dont like to waste time. I do appreciate you though, u let me know everyone on this site is not professional. dk head.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

sphilly said:


> 1 sentence of truth in your whole statement,(The IBEW is an organization of people who think alike and work together to get what they want.) The rest was just assumptions and insults, really though. You should act ur age instead of acting like a teenage blogger. You just wasted 5 min of my life that I cant get back. I know you read where I said I dont like to waste time. I do appreciate you though, u let me know everyone on this site is not professional. dk head.


 
And you like a majority of younger people never look at your self in realality. Go back and read your first two posts and try to look at them objectively through the eyes of other readers. This is a professional site as is Mike Holt's.

If there are people from the local you are trying to get on this site you better hope that are not on your interview panel. Hell you haven't even taken the written test yet. LOSER.


----------



## sphilly (Jul 15, 2011)

rlc3854 said:


> And you like a majority of younger people never look at your self in realality. Go back and read your first two posts and try to look at them objectively through the eyes of other readers. This is a professional site as is Mike Holt's.
> 
> If there are people from the local you are trying to get on this site you better hope that are not on your interview panel. Hell you haven't even taken the written test yet. LOSER.


You right I didnt take the written test, my test was WAIVED because of my DEGREE and my RECOMMODATIONS. I am young but the farthest thing from a loser. My Accolades and finacial achievments are about 15 years ahead of schedule. I'm trying to join the IBEW to learn the correct way and I'm doing it because I want to not cause I have to.

All in all your comments were useless and I wont waste my time on you any more. Thanks Harry304E for answereing my question and giving me advice.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sphilly said:


> You right I didnt take the written test, my test was WAIVED because of my DEGREE and my RECOMMODATIONS. I am young but the farthest thing from a loser. My Accolades and finacial achievments are about 15 years ahead of schedule. I'm trying to join the IBEW to learn the correct way and I'm doing it because I want to not cause I have to.
> 
> All in all your comments were useless and I wont waste my time on you any more. Thanks Harry304E for answereing my question and giving me advice.


What branch were you in & what was your MOS?


----------



## sphilly (Jul 15, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> What branch were you in & what was your MOS?


Army. MOS 21B/88M


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sphilly said:


> Army. MOS 21B/88M


Ok thanks..

We know know you can drive a truck & have the basic electronic's theory behind you. That's good. 
Like Harry said, you got to wait your turn until there are enough people to interview. 

If your out of work,, contact your local VA rep. He's there to support you.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 20, 2011)

sphilly said:


> You right I didnt take the written test, my test was WAIVED because of my DEGREE and my RECOMMODATIONS. I am young but the farthest thing from a loser. My Accolades and finacial achievments are about 15 years ahead of schedule. I'm trying to join the IBEW to learn the correct way and I'm doing it because I want to not cause I have to.
> 
> All in all your comments were useless and I wont waste my time on you any more. Thanks Harry304E for answereing my question and giving me advice.


Never going to cut it kid. Union or not.

You conceitedness, thinking that just because you're military you get special privileges over other young men that may not have your DEGREE or RECOMMENDATIONS, already proves that you're not going to cut it in the IBEW. 

BTW, thanks for serving from one former service member to the other.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

And before you start spouting off about your DEGREE and "RECOMMODATIONS"..... Learn to friggin spell and construct a proper sentence.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I know it can be frustrating but be patient. You aren't starting a one month job. And what does this have to do with PLCs?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

This is not Facebook, I would start by constructing intelligent sentences... You are speaking with professionals that have years of knowledge to gain. Don't blow it this early, no matter how much you "think" you know.

Sorry if I wasted your time


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

sphilly said:


> Im tryin to join my Local IBEW and They told me they want me to wait until the Aug Board Interview instead of doing the one in July. Their interviews are the 3rd Wed of every month. Why do they want me to wait until Aug to interview? My answer wont change cause its the truth. Is it more about them then me. Why I have to wait 5 Weeks to interview?
> 
> How Long will it take me to get to work after I pass my board interview?


 
*They told me they want me to wait until the Aug Board Interview instead of doing the one in July.*

Ever think that it might be to see if you can follow directions?

Take a chill pill, and listen to what people are trying to tell you.

I maybe union, but I wouldn't hire you for the time of day with the attitude you possess. Union or nonunion, nobody is going to tolerate attitude. breathe in, breathe out, keep pounding pavement. It's easier to get a job when you're working, than when you're not. If you get an interview, and the process moves forward, be grateful;otherwise, be happy that you have a job where you're at! 

Thank you for your service, it may also open some doors, but it is up to you, everyday, to prove that you're needed at the place you work (especially as a day one apprentice). You don't have to be a million mile an hour fireball, just be on time, dress ready to work, dependable, pay attention and follow directions - that will get you good mileage.

Clean up the grammar and writing skills. Don't have to be perfect, but better than what has been seen so far.:whistling2::yes:


----------



## Bigdave (Aug 16, 2011)

New to the community here, but thought i might be able to give some insight here. Plus I live in the same area. Younger people, especially smart ones, are in such a hurry. In this trade you have to be patient. If you go putting hands on things that you're not qualified to work on, it may be the last thing you lay hands on. Doesnt matter if your union or not, you owe it to yourself and the trade to get good training. Which is something you cant get instantly. Not even close. The union does what it does. Paperwork, bylaws, whatever. You have to deal with it. But it will give you excellent training. Im not union, but i have several friends that are. And theyre pretty sharp. Long story short (too late). You gotta do what you gotta do. And if you respect the trade enough, you might make it off the shovel and into the classroom. There is nothing that can prepare you for this trade, except experience and apprenticeship.


----------

